# AMNS question



## jmk2854 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wasn't quite sure if I should post this here or in the equipment forum, obviously I made my decision.  I apologize to the mod's if I'm not correct.

So I'm about to pull the trigger on the AMNS, I'm just not sure if I should go with the 6x6 or the 6x8.  I'll be using it in my MES 30.  I plan on using it mostly for cheese and nuts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, ha ha in spanglish - cheese y nuts, well I'm 12 at heart and mind!  I do plan on experimenting a bit on bacon and what not though.

Any advice will be thouroughly appreciated!  Thank you everyone in advance!

V/R,

Jason


----------



## les3176 (Jan 27, 2011)

I use the 6x8 in my mes30. For the price differance between the two i thought i might as well get the bigger size. The amns works great, just make sure you put a foil baffle in between the heating element and the amns for hot smokes.And a foil tent to protect it from grease and its great hours of TBS!!


----------



## jmk2854 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks les!  That's the way I was leaning too, just wanted to make sure I wasn't overkilling it.

Any advice on dust?

V/R,

Jason


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2011)

Once you start using the AMNS you will eliminate using any other smoke source in the MES. The smoke is so much more consistant with the AMNS and depending on whether you light one or two ends you can control the amount of smoke you get too.


----------



## jmk2854 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just dropped the hammer on it!  Wicked excited now!  Grabbed the 6x8 and 1# each of maple, cherry and plum!  Hope it gets here before the Super Bowl so I can do my baby backs and rib roast with it.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good deal!!! you'll be happy with the amns for sure.Remember we love qview!!!!! lol


----------



## porked (Jan 27, 2011)

Good move, I had mine delivered exactly a week after I ordered it. You're going to love it.


----------



## venture (Jan 27, 2011)

That was a good choice. The slight difference in price persuaded me.  This unit works even better than I had hoped!


----------



## jjwdiver (Jan 27, 2011)

Good choice going with the AMNS. That is all I have to smoke with here and I love it.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats!

 Craig


----------



## jmk2854 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks all, expect qview on Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep the 6x8 is the way to go!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree with all---good choice-----$5 more for much bigger unit.

And the 6 X 8 fits just as good in a MES 30 as the 6 X 6 does.

6 X 6----------------36 square inches

6 X 8----------------48 square inches

BIG difference!

We Are!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations you will be glad you got the 6x8...


----------



## venture (Jan 28, 2011)

My only complaint about the AMNS is that now I have a patio full of wood that I don't need.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep that say's it all.
 


Venture said:


> My only complaint about the AMNS is that now I have a patio full of wood that I don't need.


----------



## jmk2854 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well now that I know how wonderful it is, it needs to get here!  Order is still "processing".  I'm impatient brothers and sisters!


----------



## laszlo (Feb 6, 2011)

jmk2854 said:


> Just dropped the hammer on it!  Wicked excited now!  Grabbed the 6x8 and 1# each of maple, cherry and plum!  Hope it gets here before the Super Bowl so I can do my baby backs and rib roast with it.


Congratulation on your new toy - you will like it.

I noticed you bought a plum dust - not that I'm a smoking wood expert, but from memory, hanging around old folks smokin', they always used plum wood right at the end of the smoke for let's say one hour out of three day smoke. Apparently plum smoke is quite aromatic and distinct but if used on its own only  and overdone it may impart a bitter taste.

I'd mix it with cherry 4:1, or fill only one leg of AMNS with plum dust.

Cheers,

Laszlo


----------



## jmk2854 (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks Laszlo, saw the plum on there thought I'd give it a shot.  AMNS will arrive today, my do some cheese tomorrow if the weather is decent.  Thank you to those at A-MAZE-N Products LLC!


----------



## grahd (Feb 20, 2012)

Venture said:


> My only complaint about the AMNS is that now I have a patio full of wood that I don't need.




Send it this way, I could always use more for my CharGriller Smoker!


----------



## smoker21 (Dec 30, 2012)

I too just pulled the plug an ordered a AMNS 6X8 and was wondering if anyone has opinions on who's pellets are the best.  Amazon has a few brands including BBQr's delight.

Thanks

JD


----------

